# تعليم وشرح autocad 3d فيديو



## esma3ilawey (15 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اليكم احبائى الاعزاء تعليم برنامج AUTOCAD 3D فيديو 

وانا عارف ان البعض منكم ممكن يكون عنده هذا التعليم او يكون اخذ دوره فىه بس انا حبيت اقدم مساعده 

واحب اشكر صديقى احمد عاطف عبد الرؤوف لانه هو الذى اعطانى هذا التعليم

الجزء الاول

http://www.ziddu.com/download/3865882/A3DPART1.rar.html

الجزء الثانى

http://www.ziddu.com/download/3865645/A3D.rar.html

الجزء الثالث
http://www.ziddu.com/download/3866022/A3DPART3.rar.html

الجزء الرابع

http://www.ziddu.com/download/3877710/A3DPART4.rar.html

الجزء الخامس
http://www.ziddu.com/download/3877908/A3DPART5.rar.html

اسالكم الدعاء​


----------



## hany_meselhey (1 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## plyer111 (3 مارس 2010)

*مشكوووووووووور*


----------



## احلام فرج نبيل (27 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك و وفقك الى ما يحب و يرضى و جزال الف خير


----------



## عبده مصطفى (16 أبريل 2010)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk you


----------



## عمـــــــــــــــر (17 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## غدير الراوي (18 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## 3omar 2009 (22 يوليو 2010)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا
شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (24 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخي على هذا المجهود


----------



## مهندس - محترف (23 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## mokh (31 يناير 2013)

مشكوووووووووور


----------

